

Google suppressing evidence Android willfully infringed upon Oracle's Java - ashishgandhi
http://www.appleinsider.com/articles/11/08/06/google_fighting_to_suppress_evidence_android_willfully_infringed_upon_oracles_java.html

======
voidr
According to this article, every touch screen phone is an "IPhone clone", with
that being said, I fail to take this article seriously. Of course the domain
name suggests the potential bias towards Apple and Oracle, who's leader is a
friend of Steve Jobs.

------
BiosElement
Says an article on APPLEINSIDER.com...Yep, I'll believe them. Suuure. Apple
fanboys, not.

